# Comfort Colors by Chouinard Offers New 1569 Comfort Fleece Heather Crew Neck



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new crew-neck sweat shirt from Comfort Colors by Chouinard features the popular weathered, heather look with a 30-singles face yarn for extra softness to the touch. It’s made of 8-ounce 60% cotton/40% polyester and comes in six garment-dyed colors including ash, charcoal, crimson, forest, light blue, and navy heather.

Style 1569 has set-in sleeves, color-matching twill neck tape, and 1x1 ribbing on the cuffs and waistband for added comfort and fashion appeal. Other features include a self-fabric inside locker patch and a tear-way label for rebranding.

It’s offered in adult sizes small through 2XL. For more information, contact Comfort Colors by Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; Email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

